

Facebook’s HipHop-PHP is now on Github - thamer
http://github.com/facebook/hiphop-php/

======
leftnode
For some reason this is just not compiling on my Ubuntu 9.10 machine. cmake
works fine, and it's ready to be compiled (i.e., I have all of the right
libraries installed, patched, and compiled), but when I run make, it
eventually dies, saying:

    
    
      /opt/hiphop-php/src/cpp/base/builtin_functions.h: In function ‘ssize_t HPHP::id(ssize_t)’:
      /opt/hiphop-php/src/cpp/base/builtin_functions.h:569: error: redefinition of ‘ssize_t HPHP::id(ssize_t)’
      /opt/hiphop-php/src/cpp/base/builtin_functions.h:566: error: ‘int HPHP::id(int)’ previously defined here
      make[2]: *** [src/CMakeFiles/hphp_runtime_static.dir/cpp/base/server/http_request_handler.cpp.o] Error 1
      make[1]: *** [src/CMakeFiles/hphp_runtime_static.dir/all] Error 2
      make: *** [all] Error 2
    

Any ideas?

~~~
maxklein
Looks like a problem with the types style of includes (like inttypes). Do you
have such an inttype already included, and hphp comes with it again?

~~~
leftnode
Thanks for the help. I spoke with the dev's and it can only be compiled on a
64bit platform, and I was using 32bit, so I'm trying it on my 64bit VM.

------
w-ll
must be why facebook has been down all morning

~~~
jpeterson
Wow, a snarky, content-free one-liner like this would've been voted down to
the bottom in the old days.

